# Military Issued G-Shock With Quite A History - Restore Or Not?



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi all,

I had the pleasure of meeting with a former Australian SAS soldier today and buying some items from him.

In amongst the field gear, knives etc was his issued G-Shock, a DW-6600...










The guy was really sound and actually gave me the shock for free 

My problem now is, do I stick a battery in it and wear it as is - missing the surround, button etc but basically showing its history or do I restore it back to full health?

Here's how it should look...


----------



## mrzee (Jun 22, 2012)

personally I would leave as is!!!


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

just my opinion of course and i like a watch with a bit of wabi, but that looks rubbish!

fix it or bin it. it doest look military, it just looks broken.


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Keep as is


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

It doesn't need to look military rotundus, it is military - full markings on the rear


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

levon2807 said:


> It doesn't need to look military rotundus, it is military - full markings on the rear


no worries mate, as i said just my opinion, and you did ask.

perhaps you could turn it inside out and wear that way :lol:


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

Lol I think I actually agree with you, I'm going to get a surround and new strap to make it look the part


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

off topic but has to be said - this sort of thing is why i like this forum.

in other fora this would not have been possible.

you know what i mean.

general hurrah and back slapping all round... :yahoo:


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

I would buy another one that is in good condition, leave the original as is.


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

Haggis said:


> I would buy another one that is in good condition, leave the original as is.


I guess there's some solace in the fact that the soldier was going to get the watch fixed up himself...


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

levon2807 said:


> Haggis said:
> 
> 
> > I would buy another one that is in good condition, leave the original as is.
> ...


Buy a perfect example and change the backs, it will be cheaper.


----------



## royalwitcheese (Oct 14, 2010)

I've got one of these that I bought new in 1996. After 15 years of abuse it ended up looking like yours. I replaced the surround and strap to bring it back to looking like new and now I wear it and I know it has my history attached underneath.

David


----------



## stew1982 (Aug 24, 2012)

I'd give it a refresh too - it's not pretty how it is, and the only way to tell it's history is the back anyway, so.........(just my 2p worth!)


----------

